# Unknown tool



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

What is this tool called and how do you use it? I found it in my garage.


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

Paint scraper for flat surfaces. Usually works best with chemical removers, but will pull material off of smooth surfaces when it has a sharp blade. They can be sharpened, or easily replaced.


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Ah thanks for that. Can you give me some examples of where I'd use that (i.e: types of surfaces)?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I have never needed one.

Say your house had old painted wood siding, the paint was flaking off, you wood use this to remove the flakes before painting.

But you could use it on any flat surface I guess. Not for interior walls. I can see it used on a floor that had glue down carpet, vinyl to remove left over glue/padding.

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

Do you think it would work to scrape rusting paint off exterior railings for balconies?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

If the railing is flat could work. I would a wire brush to nock off the loose paint myself.
Repaint with rust protecting paint. If you get bare metal places, they need primed.

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

OK thanks BG.


----------

